
Corona Vaccine: Israeli research center claims they're close - Farbodkhz
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-coronavirus-vaccine-israel-biological-research-institute-develope-1.8665074
======
masonic
Meanwhile, Moderna (US) already shipped theirs 3 weeks ago. The issue is
_testing_.

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/business/moderna-
coronavirus-...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/25/business/moderna-coronavirus-
vaccine/index.html)

~~~
Farbodkhz
I hope at least one of them is effective.

